# How to clear small spots on my forehead?



## Marie0x (Apr 26, 2012)

A couple of months ago i had a small sore bump on the side of my cheek at first i thought it was nothing and thought it would die down but after a week my whole face had inflated with spots: my cheeks, my chin and forehead i wasn't used to this because i had moderately clear skin, the spots are still there they are similar to the spots in the pictures, is there any way that i can remove them fast and effectively using natural products or face mask ANYTHING?!!?!?


----------



## katred (Jul 6, 2012)

Something that inflames your skin that quickly and that much is something your doctor needs to check before you try _anything_. Whatever you use could end up making the problem worse. Keep your skin care routine super-simple until then, keep your diet healthy and let your doctor make a recommendation.


----------



## daisygrace (Oct 31, 2012)

Try using face wipes, you may get a few more spots when you first start, but they will clear up, do not use soap, as this is made out of pigs fat.


----------



## claire87john (Feb 24, 2013)

1. Get at least 1 cup of green leafy veg­eta­bles in your body every day (spinach, kale, etc.) – steam them lightly or blend a hand­ful in with a fruit smoothie so you can’t taste it but you get all the ben­e­fit. The nutri­ents in green leafies work wonders on your skin, giv­ing it a beau­ti­ful healthy glow, reduc­ing under-eye cir­cles, and bal­anc­ing oil production.  2. If you eat meat, switch to grass-fed or wild meats when­ever you can, such as buffalo/bison, deer, grass-fed beef, wild or free-range turkey/chicken, etc. The rea­son for this is grass-fed/wild meats con­tain a bal­anced ratio of Omega 3 to 6, as well as CLA, which is a health­ful fat that helps us main­tain our nat­ural weight.


----------



## Sophiaaa (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi, apply a thin film of 2.5 percent benzoyl peroxide over your entire forehead. Benzoyl peroxide works by killing the bacteria, known as P, acne, that causes pimples to form. Keep in mind only use only use a higher formulation of this medication if you do not see results after about four or six weeks.


----------



## Cara (Apr 1, 2013)

I cant say much, as im in recovery from a massive spot-pick, BUT - if what you have was on my face, personally speaking, it looks like a lot of blocked pores, and i would try and GENTLY squeeze one.  If it does come out easy, id go ahead and try the rest of them.
  	Why - i had this happen to me a while back, but on my chin.  I woke up one morning and my chin felt 'bobbly', it took a while but i did squeeze each one, and it did the trick, my chin felt smooth.  Im not sure if it was a reaction to anything and it didnt ever come back.  

  	Failing that, try what Sophiaaa mentioned.

  	Also, try exfoliating before washing, and wash with warm to hot water which should open the pores so any treatment you decide to use will get  to the problem faster.


----------



## makeupbymerry (May 8, 2013)

Whats your age? If your age is in between 12-25 then it may be a acne. So consult your doctor and treat it properly. If it is acne then there is so many homemade remedies.


----------

